# Automator et logiciel en ligne de commande



## whereismymind (2 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche à savoir s'il est possible d'exploiter un logiciel qui fonctionne en ligne de commande (A savoir flvtools2) pour ne pas avoir a passer par le Terminal à chaque fois.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Mars 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche à savoir s'il est possible d'exploiter un logiciel qui fonctionne en ligne de commande (A savoir flvtools2) pour ne pas avoir a passer par le Terminal à chaque fois.
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.


Bonsoir

AppleScript avec des *do shell script*

@+


----------



## whereismymind (2 Mars 2010)

Merci, je vais chercher dans cette direction


----------



## ceslinstinct (3 Mars 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Merci, je vais chercher dans cette direction


Bonjour

Un MP avec un exemple comment j'utilise *do shell script* chez moi.

J'utilise souvent le terminal, je l'ai pas encore ouvert.

@+


----------



## whereismymind (3 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup !! Pas évident quand on a aucun bagage en programmation


----------

